# Greenhouse Seeds with color coating



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

I got a new order from attitude. All my normal seeds look perfect but...the greenhouse freebies that are colored arrived with all the colored stuff broken off into tiny little pieces, cept the WW which has a big dent in the crud on it hopefully not the seed.. :hairpull:  :rant: :confused2: . What a waste of time..Now the super lemon haze, bubba kush and kings kush look awesome they are not colored...I am very hopeful that they will all sprout. Anyone else experience this with the coated seeds? or have an opinion on them thanks?!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

The way I understand it the color coating is a germination helper. They should germ fine.
 I would Contact Attitude and let them know what happened they may give you a replacement or freebie and  they will know to not ship coated seeds that way again


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

I may email them...I think the issue was them being layered on each other. all the paper packaging looks mint.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 20, 2010)

2dog   i havent had any problems with color coded seeds from greenhouse...  The coloring is just a root stimulant and they should be fine....

My problem with greenhouse was that none of the seeds i popped were very potent... and 1 out of 4 herm'd...  Im runnin their SLH bc it won twice but if its doesnt turn out well i wont be running greenhouse anything anymore...


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

2dog they are coating the seeds to protect them and help with germ. just germ as usual is all.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

kind of funny though that it is to germ and help protect when it comes right off in shipping..lol... thanks jam...I wont be popping these right away i will let you guys know how they turn out tho.


----------

